# Feeding Habits



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I have recently researched a website that is breeding website and gives you tips about feeding your pits. I have red if you want a nice coat on your pup to give it about a teaspoon of canola or corn oil in they're serving of food and if you want a good digestive system on them to put some yogurt and cottage cheese on they're meal, is this true? also, what can I feed a newborn pup to be strong and healthy, and also have a beautiful coat?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Newborn puppies need their mother's milk to be healthy and nothing else. 

Are you considering breeding or have you already bred your dog?


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

No, I am not considering breeding him because of the trainers on this website adviced me not to because he has a bowed leg. He is bearly 9 weeks old today and I thinking of switching to kibbles n bits for him because the food im feeding him is puppy food and has 26% protein and I think i need 24% or less to help his leg problem


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MMZero2009
Hi, I have recently researched a website that is breeding website and gives you tips about feeding your pits. What website are you talking about?

I have red if you want a nice coat on your pup to give it about a teaspoon of canola or corn oil in they're serving of food yes you can use canola oil to ADD oil into the system to create a oily style shiny coat. You do not want to add CORN oil as some dogs can be ALLERGIC to corn

if you want a good digestive system on them to put some yogurt and cottage cheese on they're meal, is this true? Yogurt w/ apple cidar vineager helps the digestion system but cottage cheese does not if used more for fat being added into the body

also, what can I feed a newborn pup to be strong and healthy, and also have a beautiful coat? A premium dog food or a RAW diet (if you plan on going to a RAW diet please do your homework first)

No, I am not considering breeding him because of the trainers on this website adviced me not to because he has a bowed leg. which trainer are you speaking about. there is NO way of truly knowing this pups leg structure on a 9 week old puppy. but if you are not planning on showing or working your dog in sports then there is really no need to breed. Or for that matter if the dog does not registration papers.

He is bearly 9 weeks old today and I thinking of switching to kibbles n bits for him because the food im feeding him is puppy food and has 26% protein and I think i need 24% or less to help his leg problem ok about the food you are planning on feeding your puppy

Kibble & bits ingredients (ALL IN BOLD IS BAD FOR DOGS)
*corn, soybean meal,* beef and bone meal, *ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor*), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, *yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.*

If YOU want this puppy to grow up healthy & strong then this is NOT the food to feed a dog for that matter a puppy. Its not designed to give a puppy is proper nutrition.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> MMZero2009
> Hi, I have recently researched a website that is breeding website and gives you tips about feeding your pits. What website are you talking about?
> 
> I have red if you want a nice coat on your pup to give it about a teaspoon of canola or corn oil in they're serving of food yes you can use canola oil to ADD oil into the system to create a oily style shiny coat. You do not want to add CORN oil as some dogs can be ALLERGIC to corn
> ...


Deb his pup is knuckling over, Lisa advised him and told him to feed adult food for a bit to reverse the issue, she recommended Nutro because he uses Nutro puppy. Before knuckling was discussed, a few newbies told him he had a dog with bowed legs bred by a byb. I think this thread just hasn't caught up to the leg issue thread.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MMZero2009 said:


> No, I am not considering breeding him because of the trainers on this website adviced me not to because he has a bowed leg. He is bearly 9 weeks old today and I thinking of switching to kibbles n bits for him because the food im feeding him is puppy food and has 26% protein and I think i need 24% or less to help his leg problem


You got bad advice about your puppy knuckling over and I never said he was not breeding quality because I do not have enough info about what is going on. What trainers are you talking about because I certainly did not say that and now I am curious who said they were a trainer and he could not be bred....



FloorCandy said:


> Deb his pup is knuckling over, Lisa advised him and told him to feed adult food for a bit to reverse the issue, she recommended Nutro because he uses Nutro puppy. Before knuckling was discussed, a few newbies told him he had a dog with bowed legs bred by a byb. I think this thread just hasn't caught up to the leg issue thread.


Yeah I said try Nutro adult because it was lower protein and while I think there are better foods on the market this is be fine till the legs correct it's self. Yes he got bad advice and scared by some new members for no reason but again I am not the trainer he is talking about in the earlier post.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually.. it was you who scared me performanceknls.. you told me that he is not breedable...just kidding, if you see in the post on my dogs leg thread, read some of the earlier posts some people say that it was not smart to breed the male and the bitch because of the defect in the leg, but I guess that was all bogus due to the fact that it is not a genetic problem i guess.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was reading your response and I was like..... I don't remember that!! lol yeah this is not necessarily genetic it just has to do with a growing issue. Now your dog could have defects that are genetic and there could be reasons not to breed him but not related to his leg knuckling out. After he is 2 years old and he matures you can post up a pedigree and see if he is worthy to breed.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

With the quality foods out there these days you dont need to supplement and sometimes supplements can cause the balance to be unbalanced and you can get a dog that looks less stellar then if you just put them on a good diet.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

gamer said:


> With the quality foods out there these days you dont need to supplement and sometimes supplements can cause the balance to be unbalanced and you can get a dog that looks less stellar then if you just put them on a good diet.


ARE YOU KIDDING ME????

I will say it again .. kibble and supplements in kibble is no different then when you buy Total cereal. FDA requires them to state an amount that is put in the MIXING POT doesnt mean you are getting what is required.

Sorry to be harsh but it is FACT on FDA & REQUIREMENTS


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Deb his pup is knuckling over, Lisa advised him and told him to feed adult food for a bit to reverse the issue, she recommended Nutro because he uses Nutro puppy. Before knuckling was discussed, a few newbies told him he had a dog with bowed legs bred by a byb. I think this thread just hasn't caught up to the leg issue thread.


FloorCandy, Thanks I did look at the thread about the dogs leg after I wrote this.

The person when I first answered his thread way b/c he asked about Kibble/bits. 
I do not agree with taking away the protein count in the pups diet. I do agree with needing to keep the pup lean, less carb / fat count in the pups diet. Pup needs to be on a small dogs diet not a medium or large dogs diet. 
This pup also needs to be on supplements like glucosamine chondroitin, Calcium, & fish oils to help the bones, ligaments & tendons in this dog.

About it being genentic well it can be if its a problem in the lines. Many breeds to have been designed a certain way and breeders over do a dog then it can over produce a design in the structure of the body.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> FloorCandy, Thanks I did look at the thread about the dogs leg after I wrote this.
> 
> The person when I first answered his thread way b/c he asked about Kibble/bits.
> I do not agree with taking away the protein count in the pups diet. I do agree with needing to keep the pup lean, less carb / fat count in the pups diet. Pup needs to be on a small dogs diet not a medium or large dogs diet.
> ...


Trust me geist gives great advices and knows alot about nutrition on dogs he helped my puppy sky have a good diet:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So your saying to keep the protein high and let the problem continue? I am just wondering if you have had experience with knuckling over and the treatment recommended for it. This is a direct result of growing too fast and the reduction in the protein reduces the growth and allows the body to catch up. Same thing with Pano I just am curious your reason for keeping the protein high and letting the problem continue. I have seen dogs who were kept on puppy food and the ligament never corrected they had to surgically shorten the ligament and the dog was never sound again. With was with a GSD at our sch club and it ended it's career before it began.

Not trying to argue Deb I just want more explanation when it comes to his. I have dealt with it a few times and if I did not have dogs go through this then I would not have any advice on it. I know you definitely have a leg up sometimes on this and I am just looking for more info that what you gave.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> So your saying to keep the protein high and let the problem continue? I am just wondering if you have had experience with knuckling over and the treatment recommended for it. This is a direct result of growing too fast and the reduction in the protein reduces the growth and allows the body to catch up. Same thing with Pano I just am curious your reason for keeping the protein high and letting the problem continue. I have seen dogs who were kept on puppy food and the ligament never corrected they had to surgically shorten the ligament and the dog was never sound again. With was with a GSD at our sch club and it ended it's career before it began.
> 
> Not trying to argue Deb I just want more explanation when it comes to his. I have dealt with it a few times and if I did not have dogs go through this then I would not have any advice on it. I know you definitely have a leg up sometimes on this and I am just looking for more info that what you gave.


No hun not staying on a higher protein but to not go with a food higher in carb/fat either. If he goes with a food that is designed for small breeds or a Senior its a lower protein, carb & fat content. Going with a food like a medium or large breed food would bring up the protein count and fat count. 
*I am not disagreeing with you at all Lisa believe me. *

I personally have never had to deal with it on my dogs b/c I think the way my RAW diet is constructed I dont have issues like this. I have had a American Bulldog (rescue) come into my house who had problems like this. I also switched him to a RAW diet/massage-physical therapy/swimming for exercise it was fixed him.

But I do disagree with ever breeding this pup .. I do not believe a dog with a structure default should ever be bred. I dont care what lines he/she comes from


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

the dog can be on a diet like this one that is very low in Protein, carb & fat










Crude Protein 20.0% min 
Crude Fat 6.0% min 
Crude Fiber 7.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.2% min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 2.5% min 
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg min

Blue Buffalo - Healthy Weight All Natural Dog Food


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> No hun not staying on a higher protein but to not go with a food higher in carb/fat either. If he goes with a food that is designed for small breeds or a Senior its a lower protein, carb & fat content. Going with a food like a medium or large breed food would bring up the protein count and fat count.
> *I am not disagreeing with you at all Lisa believe me. *
> 
> I personally have never had to deal with it on my dogs b/c I think the way my RAW diet is constructed I dont have issues like this. I have had a American Bulldog (rescue) come into my house who had problems like this. I also switched him to a RAW diet/massage-physical therapy/swimming for exercise it was fixed him.
> ...


I know what your saying about Raw I just have never done well with it and I may not be doing it right but I found kibble that works for my dogs so I just stick to it. I had talked about lower fat too but I did not think of carbs and your right.

When Siren came down with this I did a lot of research and went to 2 vets and talked to several breeders and from what info I found it is not genetic and has more to do with the food and growth rate than being hereditary.
I think many ppl get pups thinking they are breeding quality an you just don't know till they are older and you can look at the big picture, then you have pedigrees and other things to consider. I think we are on the same page I just didn't understand you first post 



geisthexe said:


> the dog can be on a diet like this one that is very low in Protein, carb & fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU I was trying to find a food with lower protein and fat but I was not going to go through every food at petsmart! lol This is a better food but I think both will work for the condition the puppy has. Thanks Deb


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I will be looking forward to buying this blue buffalo food, it sounds tasty also, it might sound weird coming from a human haha, but I will see what the veterinary recommends as well. I guess later on I will not be breeding him then, until I am sure that he is a good doggie to be bred by.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MMZero2009 said:


> Thanks a lot, I will be looking forward to buying this blue buffalo food, it sounds tasty also, it might sound weird coming from a human haha, but I will see what the veterinary recommends as well. I guess later on I will not be breeding him then, until I am sure that he is a good doggie to be bred by.


Na that doesnt sound funny ... I say it about my dogs RAW diet all the time,,, Yummy !!! 
On getting VETS advice.. just make sure they do not want to put your on Purina - Hills (Science Diet) - Royal Canin b/c they are all full of corn diets so this indicates to many carbs for dogs like yours not to mention it is NOT digestable.

I look forward to seeing your pup get better and better every day.... :woof:


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks and oh my God today i had to go to work and i told my dad to buy it, he bought the same one, only its blue instead of yellow haha so ima return it cuz the blue one is 24% protein instead of 20%

also how much do i have to feed him? is it ok to feed him twice everday ? once at night and once in the morning?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MMZero2009

Thanks and oh my God today i had to go to work and i told my dad to buy it, he bought the same one, only its blue instead of yellow haha so ima return it cuz the blue one is 24% protein instead of 20%

Make sure to change recipies so you can get him to 20%... First make sure to keep him on the food you have him on for about 3 days as you are going to mix the two brands so he does not have digestion problems and get diarrhea

also how much do i have to feed him? At the moment stay with how you are feeding so example if you are feeding 3 cups now feed 1.5 cups of old food & 1.5 cups of the new food

is it ok to feed him twice everday ? yes twice dailiy is fine.

once at night and once in the morning? yes

how much are you feeding now? Is the pup eating all what you put down for him? How much does the pup weight now & what is his age?


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok thank you and im going to take him to the vet today for vaccinations and also to weigh him n for a check up i think he weighs around maybe 10-15 punds hes a good weight for a puppy though hes not fat lol


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

MMZero2009 said:


> Hi, I have recently researched a website that is breeding website and gives you tips about feeding your pits. I have red if you want a nice coat on your pup to give it about a teaspoon of canola or corn oil in they're serving of food and if you want a good digestive system on them to put some yogurt and cottage cheese on they're meal, is this true? also, what can I feed a newborn pup to be strong and healthy, and also have a beautiful coat?


it is true to a point, newly born pups need the mothers milk to get the proper nutrition. you could put your oil's in the mothers milk and that should help with the babies coat a lil. but i would wait until they are old enough to chew their own food before giving them any extra suppliments. and i suggest using fish oil or salmon oil. you can get them at anywalmart or anyplace that sells vitamins. give 1 gelcap per each meal and that will be plenty for your dog. the younger the pup obviously use the smaller mg then moderate them as they get older as they will need more. and dont just put the whole cap in the food, make sure you empty it into your dogs food. you can also put alot of other things in their food for multiple different reasons. here ill send you a link to the discussion that we had prior to this year and hopefully it will help you out.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/24373-other-foods-vitamins-your-dog.html


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks that helps a lot!, I am feeding him the blue buffalo kibble, hopefully he gets better in about 2-5 weeks. He eats on his own, he eats dog food and has no problem gobbling it down, hes a fatty, he sometimes steals my poodles food and i have to take it away because i dont want him being overweight.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME????
> 
> I will say it again .. kibble and supplements in kibble is no different then when you buy Total cereal. FDA requires them to state an amount that is put in the MIXING POT doesnt mean you are getting what is required.
> 
> Sorry to be harsh but it is FACT on FDA & REQUIREMENTS


hmm not sure I always fed a nice top of the line food and had no problems, also did a lot of research when I was with the vet. My dogs always had shiny coats and never ever had these growing problems. Of course my border collie had to eat pedigree or another low priced food or he would fall apart but that is common in Border collies.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

gamer said:


> hmm not sure I always fed a nice top of the line food and had no problems, also did a lot of research when I was with the vet. My dogs always had shiny coats and never ever had these growing problems. Of course my border collie had to eat pedigree or another low priced food or he would fall apart but that is common in Border collies.


Hense the word TOP OF THE LINE FOOD.... I can get a shiney coat & no problems with cheap dog food as well... Just ADD OIL

But to each there own .. glad you do research


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

blue buff is an awesome product and i know that you will like it. but as a puppy you dont necessarily have to feed the top of the line dogfood. holistic dog food is great for growth and development as well as giving energy to your puppy. good luck


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Hense the word TOP OF THE LINE FOOD.... I can get a shiney coat & no problems with cheap dog food as well... Just ADD OIL
> 
> But to each there own .. glad you do research


I see your point


----------

